# Amazing Comparisons



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Have you ever wondered how buildings compare when you put them next to each other?

I did so, and was totally amazed.
Bank of China, Hong Kong









Q1, Gold Coast







(by defec8R)


Now put them next to each other...



which you think will be bigger?






















diagrams courtesy of skyscraperpage.com, SPE, Cliff Tan


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

well it's all about perspective and surrounding towers..


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

indeed!

@Cliff, I was shocked when Toa Payoh 40-storey flats were put beside Republic Plaza...I'm having a hard time perceiving the difference in reality!


----------



## larven (Sep 12, 2002)

The Bank of China is one of those buildings where it is difficult to tell how tall it is as there is nothing of human scale in the design of the building. Q1 on the otherhand has loads of visible floors that the we can relate to in terms of scale and tall residential buildings like these can give the appearance of being taller than they actually are as floor to floor heights are much lower than in commercial/office towers.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

mmm thought Q1 was bigger lol


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

RafflesCity said:


> indeed!
> 
> @Cliff, I was shocked when Toa Payoh 40-storey flats were put beside Republic Plaza...I'm having a hard time perceiving the difference in reality!


TP40 very short as compared to Republic?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

redstone said:


> TP40 very short as compared to Republic?


you disagree?


----------



## Pengui (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm sure some people here won't even know what is this building on the left ;-)


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Politietoren, Antwerp & Millenniumtoren, Rotterdam


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

RafflesCity said:


> you disagree?


Can you put their diagram comparisons here?


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Aquamadoor said:


> mmm thought Q1 was bigger lol


The Spire and the surrounding buildings, make Q1 look like a giant.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Pengui said:


> I'm sure some people here won't even know what is this building on the left ;-)


311 South Wacker Drive. Almost 300 m tall, but dwarfed by its neighbour the Sears Tower.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Yea, its like across the street from the Sears Tower... Its usually in the same picture as Sears Tower when taken...


----------



## regio.boy. (Nov 5, 2004)

i don´t understand the purpose of this thread


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's an "amazing" comparison:


Trump Tower Chicago and 2 International Finance Centre are both 415m. But if you put them next to each other it becomes clear that TTC is no match for 2IFC - as far is it's visual impact goes it's more comparable to Aon Centre.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

^^Talk about :tiasd:


----------

